# Preg. muy básica:como se hace la cola de chancho "~" (soluc)

## balo2k

Llevo como 6 meses con gentoo linux, muy contento hasta ahora.

Sólo hay una cosa que me complica:

como se hace para tipear la famosa cola de chancho "~". Yo para hacerla la copio de algún texto ya escrito.

Mi teclado es español (no latinoamericano) y no aparece por ningún lado.

He probado (como en winblows) usar la combinación alt-derecho+keypad, pero no funciona aquí.

He tratado de encontrar la manera, pero, o soy muy malo para buscar en google, o es tán básico que nadie piensa en explicarlo.

Saludos.Last edited by balo2k on Tue Apr 03, 2007 4:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Yo la hago con Alt Gr (derecho) y el 4....

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos

----------

## nandelbosc

Opción 1: Con "Alt Gr" y el "4"

Opción 2: Manteniendo "Alt" y tipeando "1 2 6" (uno detrás del otro)

----------

## zx80

ALT Gr + ¡  Esta última tecla es la q hay justo al lado de la tecla borrar.

----------

## v1ll4

Siempre lo había hecho con alt-gr + ñ, aunque sabia que con el 4 tambien se podía por si alguna vez cogía algun teclado extranjero.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo también lo hago con AltGr + 4.

Y... probando teclas... veo que todas escriben algo con AltGr + tecla, entre ellas:

AltGr + ¡ -> ~

AltGr + q -> @

AltGr + w -> ł (no sé lo que es)

AltGr + e- > 

AltGr + r -> ¶

AltGr + t -> ŧ (tampoco sé lo que es)

AltGr + y -> ←

AltGr + u -> ↓

AltGr + i -> →

AltGr + o -> ø

AltGr + p -> þ

AltGr + c -> ¢

----------

## sefirotsama

Depende de que teclado uses (o como lo tengas configurado)

Por lo general en casi todos los mapas AltGr+4

En el ascii es el 126

----------

## balo2k

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

muchas gracias!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

como curiosidad, funcionó altgr-4, altgr-¡, altgr-ñ.

no funcionó: altgr+teclado numerico, si lo hago pone: 126

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues a mí con AltGr i me sale el →

----------

## elKano

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Pues a mí con AltGr i me sale el →

 

No es i letra, es ¡ punto de exclamación invertido  :Razz: .

----------

## pcmaster

jaja, si lo había puesto yo en mi mensaje anterior, y luego voy y lo confundo con una letra i.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## x86

 *balo2k wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ... no funcionó: altgr+teclado numerico, si lo hago pone: 126 ......
> 
> 

 

Para usarlo con el teclado numerico hay que usar la tecla Alt no Altgr

:p

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

El driver de teclado de la consola de linux usa AltGr, si no me equivoco. Windows, ni recuerdo, la verdad, hace años que solo lo uso por motivo laborales y lo menos posible. De todas formas, no es una solución limpia, por la sencilla razón de que eso se hace a nivel de programa, y casy el 101% de los programas en *nix no reconocen esos atajos de teclado para nada. Si se necesita usar un juego de caracteres determinado, lo suyo es configurarlo como keymap o via xmodmap, de forma que sea algo más global, y esté controlado más a nivel de sistema.

----------

